# Pens for TICA, HELP!



## happycat12 (Jun 2, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where I can buy a decent pen for TICA shows please? I can't find them anywhere and purrsonal touch don't have any on their website and google now showing any! Help! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Just a tiny derail but ... I really really need to get my eyes tested. 

Back OT, sorry I don't know but I would put money on one of the regulars knowing.


----------



## happycat12 (Jun 2, 2012)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## happycat12 (Jun 2, 2012)

Also I'm hoping someone can help me as I've done everything to register and paid via PayPal but the email address to send all documentation to on the tica Western Europe website isn't correct as I keep getting a message saying it can't deliver. Anyone know the correct address please? Thanks!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Post the address you have here and let us have a look at it. Sometimes you can get an extra space in the address without realising


----------



## happycat12 (Jun 2, 2012)

thanks very much. I've tried Submit [email protected] and without the space but no luck


----------



## happycat12 (Jun 2, 2012)

[email protected] but keep getting message to say undeliverable. Thanks


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I C+Pd that one and it came back so I've just typed it in and will wait a couple of minutes

ETA: Oh, it's submitwork? Ok hold on.

ETAA: Yep, submitwork came back.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Just thought... isn't there usually a country after the org?


----------



## happycat12 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you for your help. This is where I'm getting the info from http://www.tica-ew.org/importing.html


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

That appears in gmail as submit%20work. Usually a space in an addy needs a _

That didn't work either. Do they have a FB page?


----------



## happycat12 (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm not sure as I'm not on Facebook, I will try to find out! Thank you. As an aside it seems so hard to find info on registering with TICA (my cat is gccf registered).


----------



## happycat12 (Jun 2, 2012)

It is [email protected]. at last I found out! Thanks for your help. Now if only I could find a sturdi/ pen. Or can I get a foldable crate?!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Oh nice one! One problem sorted then.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

happycat12 said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can buy a decent pen for TICA shows please?


What sort of thing are you after? If you google 'fabric kennels' you'll find a huge selection of the collapsible kind I used for TICA shows. Just go for the biggest you're allowed for the allocated space having checked there are openings where you want them. You need an opening on the long side rather than just on the end.


----------

